

Reddit Revolts Against TSA's Invasive Screening Protocol - Indyan
http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/e6nmp/dear_mr_president_would_you_send_the_first_lady/

======
mooism2
Asking whether he'd send his kids through TSA screening is one thing, but his
wife? Doesn't she get to make her own choices?

